# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Getting Shot In The Head

## !x!HEEH!x!

I know how it feels to get shot in the head. ok first of all these wasnt really a lucid dream but a cool dreaming experiance. ok the only part i remember from that dream was thhat i was like a detectivechasing a criminal down. I turned a corner and saw him going down into a sewer pipe. when i saw him he looked at me then all of a sudden i had switched places with him. i could see the detective that was chasing the criminal down (which the criminal was now me) and in a split second i saw him shoot the gun at my face i flinched and i felt tremendous pressure on my forehead and i saw like when u press down on ur eyelids when your eyes are closed tthats what i saw then i blacked out and returned to the detective body. itt was a cool experiance. :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## The Guardians

I&#39;ve too, once felt something like that except..

Well, my dream was that I was some soldier and I was out of ammo getting cahsed by a few enemie soldiers. I ran into this house and put a table over me, hoping they would run by. They walked over to me, tore the table away, and went full auto on me. All I felt was a bunch of forcefull hits, like punches but with no pain. I felt once hit me in the felt, the force of it, no pain...I got those same eyelid colors also, strange.

----------


## DuB

Heh, I recently had a non-lucid dream in which I was shot 5 times by Kevin Spacey, two of which were in the head.

The first time he shot me was at point blank range right in the center of my forehead, execution-style. It didn&#39;t hurt very much at all, it was about on level with getting thumped in the head  ::lol:: . Anyway, I fell backwards onto the ground and thought, "Well, this is it, I just got shot in the head, I&#39;m dead." I layed there for a little while longer and then was like, "....yep, any minute now I&#39;ll just slip away into sweet oblivion..." I continued to lay there on my back until it became clear that I _wasn&#39;t_ going to die. I stood up and began looking for Spacey, who had walked off with some of his "cronies" (I think he was sort of like Lex Luther or whatever in my dream, although I can&#39;t remember if he had hair or not). I found him in a room surrounded by lackeys and I was like, "Yeah, um, I sort of didn&#39;t die when you shot me, and stuff... kinda weird..." We all had a good laugh for a minute, then he suddenly lifts his gun and shoots me again in the side of the face. I fall and land on my stomach, and he stands up from his chair and shoots me 3 more times in the back as I lay there. I remember thinking "Okay, _now_ I&#39;m dead for sure..... right?" I lied there for a while thinking that maybe I was bleeding to death and that was why it was taking so long  ::lol:: . I&#39;m pretty sure I gave up after a while and stood up again.

----------


## Burns

> Heh, I recently had a non-lucid dream in which I was shot 5 times by Kevin Spacey, two of which were in the head.[/b]



lol that vidictive Kevin Spacey&#33;   ::sniper::  

I get shot quite a bit in dreams actually. Mostly in the back (as I&#39;m running away), or in the thighs. It always hurts, but never as much as I&#39;d expect. And every time I get shot, I automatically know I&#39;m dreaming and become lucid. Then i can have some fun after that...

----------


## Wolffe

> lol that vidictive Kevin Spacey&#33;   
> 
> I get shot quite a bit in dreams actually. Mostly in the back (as I&#39;m running away), or in the thighs. It always hurts, but never as much as I&#39;d expect. And every time I get shot, I automatically know I&#39;m dreaming and become lucid. Then i can have some fun after that...
> [/b]



Ahaha, gotta love how one&#39;s brain only realises you&#39;re dreaming after putting you through that painful torment eh?  :tongue2:

----------


## mountain

I get shot infrequently because i can dodge bullets or just plain tell them to go away... tho i do shoot people very frequently. i dont know what it is, but theres something even more satisfying then lighting someone on fire in putting three rounds between there eyes at fifteen feet... probably the ragdoll physics which carry there dead bodys backward. anyway, one time i dreamed i was an elite special forces guy on a mission to assassinate kim jong il (the dictator of north korea... i had just watched team america two days earlier) and i got lucid and just decided to go with it
so he was in this villa gaurded james bond style by a bunch of like goons and so i came up to this guy 
and took out my combat knife from its sheath and stabbed him in the back of the neck between the second and third vertebrate... and then i was all sneaking in but suddenly for no reason at all our cover was blown and alarms went off so i started having to shoot my way thru to find kim jong il.. and so i was killing all these badguys and finally i got to the throne room and there was kim jong il suddenly in my perphs (peripheral vision) there was this life bar for me and for kim jong il and he pulled out this shiny golden ak47 and i was all its on like donkey kong and he was all "you wirr die now, capitarist pig dog&#33; you wirr die rike the dog u r&#33;" and i was all unphased by his chinese accent (l=r) and then i got into this boss battle with kim jong il. i killed him and then i blew open the walls and flew off into the night. later i woke up.

----------


## Snakecharmer1222

I got shot in the face with poo one time in one of my non-lucid dreams :S

----------


## !x!HEEH!x!

lol next time i get a ld im going to try to call my friend or friends in and tell them its a dream and explain everything then where going to play gun fights like a mini war   ::sniper::

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

I got shot once in the head by some terrorists that were taking over my neighborhood. I guess I felt it, but it wasn&#39;t really painful. Not so much scary either. I didn&#39;t die but just sat there in my truck for about 6-10 seconds before I woke up. It was more strange than anything.

----------


## mountain

> I got shot once in the head by some terrorists that were taking over my neighborhood. I guess I felt it, but it wasn&#39;t really painful. Not so much scary either. I didn&#39;t die but just sat there in my truck for about 6-10 seconds before I woke up. It was more strange than anything.
> [/b]



terrorists tryied to take over your neighborhood... i think u watched Red Dawn to many times.

:AVENGEME&#33;:  :Eek:

----------


## RooJ

I once got shot in the back of the neck and head.. Everything went black but i could still feel myself laying on the cold concrete.. Ever get that feeling when a lucid dreams about to end.. and you feel yourself slipping away... feel yourself beginning to lose dream conciousness... well i got that, and tried to fight it.. it was a really horrible experience dying  :Sad: .

----------


## Canman

Hello all,

i got shot in the temple point blank by a troll/orc from lord of the rings who had a magnum pistol. I got extreme pressure there and i was shocked that i wasnt dead   :smiley:   I find it wierd how everyone has a similar description for being shot. From what i remember it was part of a massive invasion the whole country. orcs were surrounding houses with crapy guns and for some reason only 1 would go in the house and the others would wait out side while a single orc would round up everyone in the house and shoot em. i know this cos before one busted into my house and i was shot i was lookin out the window and saw em all march down the street raiding the houses. Strangley enough i wasnt scared it was more the feeling of "ohh crap these wierdos wanna sell me some product i dont need from my front door, just bugger off" lol

Cheers

----------


## Rory

I&#39;ve never been shot in the head, but yesterday I was stabbed in the back in a dream, hurt so much&#33;

----------


## mountain

> I&#39;ve never been shot in the head, but yesterday I was stabbed in the back in a dream, hurt so much&#33;
> [/b]



hurt... in my experience you cant feel pain in a dream... thats wierd.

----------


## RooJ

> hurt... in my experience you cant feel pain in a dream... thats wierd.
> [/b]



Ive felt agonizing pain in dreams.. I was once attacked from behind and it felt like id had 3 spears rammed into each side of my ribcage. The pain was that bad it jolted me awake and i could still feel a tingling and slightly throbbing sensation for the first few minutes after i woke.

----------


## kichu

Whoa, I tripped out when I saw this subject.  My boyfriend had a dream last night that I got shot in the head.  Weeeeiiiiiiiird.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

Whenever I dream about war (I have had two so far), I get shot in the head. It never kills me, though, although I haven&#39;t had a dream about a war that wasn&#39;t completely unorthodox. In the first one, both sides were only allowed to have BB-guns, and in the second one, in which I thought I was going to die, I got hit right in the middle of the top of my head by an arrow.

----------


## !x!HEEH!x!

thats pretty violent  ::shock::

----------


## AsLong

Ive never been shot in the head either, but i've been stabbed in the stomach, it was a wierd dream, I was at my school, and everyone was running round holding knifes stabbing each other, when I got stabbed I could literally feel the knife being twisted round inside me. It hurt... Alotl.

----------


## Vengeance

*I have been shot in the heart. . .
I was not lucid so it really got me thinking. After i died i instantly woke up, and my first thought was 'what an awesome dream/experience'.*

----------


## DreamingGhost

I have been shot a total of 6 times before in two different dreams. It hurt like someone punching me really hard. I wasn't really scared at the time, but hated the shots hurt as I was expecting them not too.

Now I just summon a force field around my self and the person I am protecting at the time and the bullets just bounce right off. Funny thing is I am only shot at when I am trying to protect someone.

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## Krinks

I once dreamed that I was a cop, chasing a criminal through a town.  I lost my backup, but had to keep chasing the criminal.  When I turned the corner of a building, there he was, pointing the gun at me.  He fired and I took the shot in my stomach.  I remember it feeling the same as if someone poked you hard with a finger.

Next thing I know, I'm standing in front of a classroom full of Grade 6 children, talking about what it's like to be a cop.  The kids were all talking amongst themselves, and ignoring me as I talked.  I finally got frustrated and yelled something to the effect of, "I'm out there every day catching criminals to keep you safe, and I've been shot and you all don't care."

When I told them I had been shot, they would not believe me, so I lifted my shirt to show them the scar from the wound.  They all went "Oooooh!" and  I woke up.

----------

